# Possible color?



## Cynthia O (1 mo ago)




----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Pups usually have dark blueish eyes when the first open them and they change over to true colour by approx. 16 weeks. Also a lot of brown pups go from that blueish colour over to greenish and then amber. As far as fur colour you will be able to know better once you shave the muzzle. It’s hard to tell from the photo but it looks like his muzzle might have lighter hair showing at the root which would indicate that he will fade.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Moat likely silver beige or cafe


----------



## Cynthia O (1 mo ago)

Thank you...


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Her base color is definitely brown; that's how she comes by the brown nose leather and green eyes (which are likely to darken to some shade along the hazel-amber-light brown spectrum.) Her mom's coloring gives her a 50% chance of lightening to cafe or silver beige. Without knowing who her dad is, it's impossible to say how much higher than 50% the chance is. Assuming dad is actually beige and white, then I'd say her chance of lightening to cafe are quite high.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Not sure if you saw the possible father yourself, but when you say beige and white do you mean silver beige, as in he has a brown nose? Or is he a faded apricot? Occasionally I've seen people describe their dog as beige but the dog had a black nose, which tells me the dog is on the cream-apricot-red spectrum (or in the case of a shih tzu, it was technically sable).
And do you know anything about the other potential father?

Anyways, like the others have said, if she has a lighter face when you shave her by 6-8 weeks, then she is a silver beige. 
If she doesn't, there is a strong chance she is cafe au lait .
If that beige and white male is her father, she will 100% fade. If the other potential father does not carry fading- ie, he is black or brown with or without markings- then there is a chance she won't fade. But if you are asking what to tell potential new puppy owners, I would tell them that she will lighten up but that you are not sure how much.

As far as the eyes- the lighter the eventual color, the longer it takes to change from blue. It can take up to 3 months if the adult color is light green.

She is a cute wee thing! Hope you will find great homes for the pups!


----------

